# My pigeons being weird.



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

I've never seen this happening before suprisingly. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11zggmWZAP0

Is he just yawning?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks like he has something in his throat. Canker can make a bird do that. And so can gapeworm. Don't know. Have you looked down his throat?


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

All my birds do that occasionally (the parrots don't do the Pigeon Bob part, LOL). They're working stuff out of their crop or popping their ears, just like we do.


----------

